# INTERSTELLAR arrives on Blu-ray March 31st and on Digital HD March 17th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

DIRECTOR CHRISTOPHER NOLAN’S AWE-INSPIRING MASTERPIECE ARRIVES ON BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK MARCH 31, 2015



INTERSTELLAR



Own the Film on Blu-ray and Get an Authentic Interstellar Film Cell from an
Original 70MM IMAX© Print





Buy It Two Weeks Early on Digital HD March 17, 2015



HOLLYWOOD, Calif. (January 23, 2015) – Hailed as “the most exhilarating film this century”, director Christopher Nolan’s “must-see masterpiece” (New York Post) INTERSTELLAR makes its highly anticipated debut on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and On Demand March 31, 2015, from Paramount Home Media Distribution. The film arrives two weeks early on Digital HD March 17, 2015.

A breathtaking filmmaking achievement, INTERSTELLAR has been named one of the Top Ten movies of the year by Rolling Stone, Esquire, the New York Post and more, and has received five Academy Award® nominations including Best Visual Effects, Best Production Design, Best Sound Mixing, Best Sound Editing and Best Original Score. Academy Award-winner Matthew McConaughey1 stars as ex-pilot-turned-farmer Cooper, who must leave his family and a foundering Earth behind to lead an expedition traveling beyond this galaxy to discover whether mankind has a future among the stars. The film also stars Academy Award-winners Anne Hathaway2 and Michael Caine3 and Academy Award-nominees Jessica Chastain4 and John Lithgow5.

INTERSTELLAR will be available in a three-disc Blu-ray Combo Pack with UltraViolet™ and three hours of in-depth, behind-the-scenes bonus content detailing the epic shoot, the scientific realities explored in the film, a look at creating the stunning visuals, plus an extended cut of “The Science of Interstellar” broadcast special and much more. For a limited time, the Blu-ray Combo Pack will also include an authentic, collectible Interstellar film cell from an original 70MM IMAX print of the film.

INTERSTELLAR Blu-ray Combo Pack

The INTERSTELLAR Blu-ray of the feature film is presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French and Spanish subtitles. The Blu-ray of bonus material is presented in 1080p high definition with English 2.0 Dolby Digital and English, French and Spanish subtitles. The DVD in the combo pack is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French and Spanish subtitles. The combo pack includes access to a Digital HD copy of the film, as well as the following:



Blu-ray #1

· Feature film in high definition



Blu-ray #2

· The Science of Interstellar—Extended cut of the broadcast special.

· Plotting an Interstellar Journey—Discusses the film’s origins, influences and narrative designs.

· Life on Cooper’s Farm—Bringing Americana and the grounded nature of a farm to a sci-fi space movie.

· The Dust—Learn how cast and crew avoided sand blindness, and see how to create, and clean up after, a catastrophic dust storm. 

· TARS and CASE—Designing and building these unique characters and how they were brought to life on set and in the film.

· Cosmic Sounds—The concepts, process, and recording of Hans Zimmer’s unforgettable score.

· The Space Suits—A look at the design and build of the suits and helmets, and what it was like to wear them.

· The Endurance—Explore this massive set with a guided tour by production designer Nathan Crowley.

· Shooting in Iceland: Miller’s Planet/Mann’s Planet—Travel with the cast and crew to Iceland and see the challenges they faced in creating two vastly different worlds in one country.

· The Ranger and the Lander—A look at the other two spaceships in the film.

· Miniatures in Space—Marvel at the large-scale models used in the explosive docking sequence.

· The Simulation of Zero-G—Discover the various methods that the filmmakers used to create a zero gravity environment.

· Celestial Landmarks—Explore how the filmmakers used practical special effects informed by real scientific equations to give the illusion of real space travel for both the actors and the audience.

· Across All Dimensions and Time—A look at the concept and design of the Tesseract, which incorporated a practical set rather than a green screen.

· Final Thoughts—The cast and crew reflect back on their Interstellar experience.

· Theatrical Trailers



DVD

· Feature film in standard definition



The Blu-ray Combo Pack available for purchase includes a Digital Version of the film that can be accessed through UltraViolet™, a way to collect, access and enjoy movies. With UltraViolet, consumers can add movies to their digital collection in the cloud, and then stream or download them—reliably and securely—to a variety of devices. 



INTERSTELLAR Single-Disc DVD

The single-disc DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French and Spanish subtitles. The disc includes the feature film in standard definition.



Website: http://www.InterstellarMovie.com

Twitter: https://twitter.com/Interstellar

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/interstellarmovie

YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/interstellarmovie



Paramount Pictures and Warner Bros. Pictures Present In Association with Legendary Pictures * A Syncopy/Lynda Obst Productions Production * A Film by Christopher Nolan * “Interstellar” * Matthew McConaughey * Anne Hathaway * Jessica Chastain * Bill Irwin * Ellen Burstyn * and Michael Caine * Costumes Designed by Mary Zophres * Music By Hans Zimmer * Editor Lee Smith, A.C.E. * Production Designer Nathan Crowley * Director of Photography Hoyte Van Hoytema, F.S.F., N.S.C. * Executive Producers Jordan Goldberg Jake Myers Kip Thorne * Written by Jonathan Nolan and Christopher Nolan * Produced by Emma Thomas Christopher Nolan Lynda Obst * Directed by Christopher Nolan








INTERSTELLAR

Street Date: March 31, 2015 (Blu-ray Combo/DVD/VOD)

March 17, 2015 (Digital HD)

SRP: $39.99 U.S. (Blu-ray Combo Pack)

$29.99 U.S. (DVD)

U.S. Rating: PG-13 for some intense perilous action and brief strong language

Canadian Rating: PG for language that may offend and mature theme


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I can't wait to get my hands on this blu-ray. I loved this film!
This is what Sci-Fi should be. The sound and visual in IMAX
was astounding.

I can't wait to see some of these images thrown up on my 
screen.

The music made this film too.


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to seeing this one at the end of the month


----------

